# FS Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic blanks



## Drew_S (May 6, 2007)

I have 2 33-405B blanks forsale nip.
located near Assateague Island $280 each meet/picked up or shipping extra


----------



## Drew_S (May 6, 2007)

Any interest in these? Can work on deal for both


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Any trades. I have a few reels id be willing to trade


----------



## Drew_S (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the specs Dave. 
Not looking for trades at this time.


----------



## Drew_S (May 6, 2007)

Make reasonable offer


----------



## Drew_S (May 6, 2007)

$500 shipped for both


----------



## Drew_S (May 6, 2007)

Will be traveling to obx for week soon if anyone is interested and wants to meet up let me know


----------

